# برنامج لا غنى عنه لمهندسي التكييف



## سمير عبد الحليم (5 مارس 2006)

[frame="13 70"]الي زملائي العزاء[/frame]


lg_hvac[1].part1.zip​


----------



## سمير عبد الحليم (5 مارس 2006)

*الجزء الثاني*

[frame="13 70"]ارجوا الا اطيل عليكم[/frame]


----------



## سمير عبد الحليم (5 مارس 2006)

*الجزء الثالث*

[frame="13 70"]يارب ما تزهقوا[/frame]


----------



## سمير عبد الحليم (5 مارس 2006)

*الجزء الرابع*

[frame="13 70"]همممممممممممممممممممممممممم[/frame]


----------



## سمير عبد الحليم (5 مارس 2006)

*الجزء الخامس*

[frame="13 70"] * يارب *[/SIZE[/frame]]


----------



## سمير عبد الحليم (5 مارس 2006)

*الجزء السادس والاخير*

[frame="13 70"] لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم[/frame]


----------



## سمير عبد الحليم (9 مارس 2006)

*اين رد الاخوه الزملاء*

[frame="13 70"]تحياتى زملائى المهندسين
تم عرض هذا البرنامج وماعرفش مدى استفادتكم منه[/frame]


----------



## برهام (10 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

-فى البداية لك الشكر.
-لم استطع تحميل البرنامج رغم المحاولات العديده ، تظهر فى كل مره رسالة مفادها كرر محاولة التحميل


----------



## أحمد سالمان (10 مارس 2006)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس/ سمير
جزاك الله خيرا 
تم تحميل البرنامج ولكن عند عمل setup يطلب password .
ارجو الافادة وشكرا


----------



## سمير عبد الحليم (11 مارس 2006)

[frame="13 70"]pass word
lghvac34323
تحياتي[/frame]


----------



## مهندس حسن المصري (11 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سالمان (11 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## 7محمود7 (17 مارس 2006)

تم تجميعه وتشغيله
اشكرك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## haider83 (18 مارس 2006)

شكرا لكن البرنامج لا يعمل على نظام اكس بي


----------



## سمير عبد الحليم (21 مارس 2006)

[frame="13 70"]البرنامج متوافق مع Xp ويعمل بكامل كفائته - اظن انه يوجد مشكله [/frame]


----------



## الطموني (30 مارس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sheibani (19 أبريل 2006)

ممكن إعطاؤنا فكره عن البرنامج
وجزاءك الله خيرا


----------



## ستار سلمان (21 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اطلب من اخوتي المساعدة لتصميم مجاري الهواء لابنية كبيرة لكن لطابق واحد
مع جزيل الشكر
اخوكم المهندس ستار سلمان


----------



## brifkani2006 (22 مايو 2006)

تقبل الله خالص اعمالك والله يا اخي لا استطيع ان ارد الا ان اقول الله يحفظك و يسترك في الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## حسام جاسم (23 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومات


----------



## mamhood (25 مايو 2006)

ارجو من الخوان توضيح الغاية من البرنامج وشرح عنه اذا امكن وشكرا جدا


----------



## abuyaser (27 مايو 2006)

مشكور و الموضوع منقول عني
يرجى توخي أمانة النقل
أبو ياسر
الوحش الكاسر


----------



## سمير عبد الحليم (27 مايو 2006)

[frame="13 70"]فعلآ يأبو ياسر الموضوع منقول منك ومن المعلوم انك استاذنا ونستمد منك المعلومات وبقية الزملاء لازم يستفادوا[/frame]


----------



## azizmousa (8 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير جارى التنزويل ونجرب والله الموفق


----------



## abuyaser (9 يوليو 2006)

سمير عبد الحليم قال:


> فعلآ يأبو ياسر الموضوع منقول منك ومن المعلوم انك استاذنا ونستمد منك المعلومات وبقية الزملاء لازم يستفادوا


 
اذا كان الأمر كذلك فجزاك الله خيرا على حبك لنشر العلم 
و نحن بالخدمة دوما


----------



## hatemaliy (15 يوليو 2006)

شرح للبرنامج وماهو فائدته اخى الفاضل 
وهل هو بالعربيه ام ............؟
الشرح بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد عبد الفتاح (15 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محيى رشوان (3 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو معرفة كيف يتم تجميع البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## احمد وهبي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*faras_1930************

مشكور البرنامج رائع
:55:


----------



## احمد وهبي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*faras_1930************

جزاك الله خير ممكن برنامج كاريير


----------



## احمد وهبي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*faras_1930************

thank you :14: :14:


----------



## Badran Mohammed (4 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف الف الف الف خير


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (18 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور أخي علي جهدكم الرائع وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم:1:


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (21 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي الكريم قد حملت ال 6 أجزاء من البرنامج ولم أستطيع تجميعهم وتشغيل البرنامج
أرجو أفادتي عن كيفية تشغيل البرنامج
ولك خالص تحياتي:75:


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (21 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجو معرفة كيف يتم تجميع البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## islam shabaneh (22 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مشكوور اخي كتيير ويا ريت اذا عندك شرح للبرنامج انك تضعه داخل المنتدى لانو الصراحه هاي اول مره بشوف فيها البرنامج


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (25 أكتوبر 2006)

لماذا لا أجد أحد يجب عن سؤالي عن كيفية تجميع البرنامج بعد أن حملت ال 6 أجزاء توجد مشكلة في تجميعهم ووجدت أنها شكوي عامة من معظم المشاركين
برجاء مساعدة الأخ المشرف في حل هذه المشكلة
ولكم تحياتي
وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## dohengineer (30 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يااخي 
اخي عند الضغط على helpيظهر رسالة فقط ارجو المساعدة


----------



## eng_deeb (6 نوفمبر 2006)

لم يعمل البرنامج


----------



## abusimoo (6 نوفمبر 2006)

تسلم الايادي يا هندسة


----------



## eslamenan (8 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور يا اخى وجارى التنزويل والنجربه
لكن اخى ماهو الفائده منه
والله الموفق


----------



## pora (8 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (19 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الششتاوي (20 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شريف حسن (24 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيد اناء الله


----------



## berd (25 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طه اللبيب (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
مشكور جداُ على هذا الجهد، ولكني للاسف لم استطع تجميع البرنامج، أرجو الإفادة.


----------



## فولانين (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*chibani2026*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة التي أفادتني كثيرا، جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير.
أريد المزيد من المعلومات حول التبريد بالإمتصاص:75:


----------



## ductlator (4 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فولانين (6 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ضمن كل هذه المواضيع لم أجد بعد ما أبحث عنه، فهل بإمكانكم إخوتي مساعدتي في الحصول على معلومات أو عناوين كتب تحتوي على موضوع التبريد بالإمتصاص؟
شكرا جزيلا، وأرجو أن أجد جابا.♣


----------



## فولانين (6 ديسمبر 2006)

فولانين قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ضمن كل هذه المواضيع لم أجد بعد ما أبحث عنه، فهل بإمكانكم إخوتي مساعدتي في الحصول على معلومات أو عناوين كتب تحتوي على موضوع التبريد بالإمتصاص؟
> شكرا جزيلا، وأرجو أن أجد جابا.♣


أدرس السنة الخامسة هندسة التكييف بالمركز الجامعي بشار الجزائر
أود أن تكون مذكرة التخرج مثالا ناجحا تقتدي به الأجيال
لذلك أرجو مساعدتكم في موضوع المذكرة والمتمثل في التبريد بالإمتصاص
وبودي أيضا الحصول على معلومات ح


----------



## العجوز (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرآ وجاري التحميل


----------



## ezeldin (4 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## Engr.Farhan (6 يناير 2007)

*استفسار عن تحميل البرامج*

الأخوه العزاء:81: 
ياليت ترشدوني عن كيفية تحميل بعض البرامج الموجوده في المنتدى عن التكييف حيث اني اضغط على الرابط واحمل البرنامج ولكن مايفتح معي واحاول فك الضغط ولكن يطلب فتحه عن طريق برنامج معين ياليت احد يتكرم يشرحلي طريقة التحميل للبرامج من المنتدى من الأف للياء وخاصه البرامج الخاصه بحسابات الأحمال لبعض الشركات


----------



## samirames (8 يونيو 2007)

أأمل فى الرد من واضعى المشاركه أو أحد الأعضاء الذى قام بتشغيله على الأخوة الزملاء الذين يطلبون المساعده فى تجميع البرنامج وشرح مبسط له
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الصانع (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً
وفقك الله


----------



## ahmsha0 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يفتح عليك
شكرا


----------



## عبدالله111 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

البرنامج ماشتغل معاي


----------



## نور محمد علي (16 يونيو 2009)

ارجو من الادارة اولا ومن الاعضاء ثانيا وضع مبادئ للنشر مثلا عندما يريد اي شخص ان يفيد اخوانه في الدين ورفع برامج ان يرفق معه شرح للبرنامج واذا كان البرنامج عدة اجزاء ان يرفق ايضا كيفية جمع هذه الاجزاء حتى يتم عمل البرنامج وبذلك سوف تقل الاسئلة كثيرا ارجو من الادارة الاهتمام بهذا الامر وشكرا لكم وفقكم الله


----------



## senan85 (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وما قصرت


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للاخوين سمير وابو ياسر


----------



## جسر الأمل (29 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك............


----------



## ابو اسلام المصري (15 يوليو 2009)

والله نجرب وبالتوفيق


----------



## moonland2 (4 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير للأسف البرنامج لا يعمل على windows - 7
*


----------



## E.YAZAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا أخي
برنامج مفيد


----------



## magdyy1973 (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جدا على البرنامج الجميل


----------



## ميثم العراقي 1 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز السلام عليكم ..هل يجب تحميل جميع الملفات المرفقة لتشغيل البرنامج الذي وصفته بانه (لا غنى عنه لمهندسي التكييف )


----------



## ميثم العراقي 1 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

س ع كيف احمل هذا البرنامج رجاءا


----------



## كندي يونس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر ولك التوفيق:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## كندي يونس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

والله نعم الموضوع والف شكر


----------



## rama cool (4 يناير 2010)

أخي في البداية مشكور علي المجهود 
تم التحميل والتنصيب ولكن يوجد عدم معرفة او خبرة بالبرنامج لو في دروس لشرح طريقة أستخدام البرنامج . مشكور مرة أخري


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم نزلت البرنامج مضغوط بس مش بيتفك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا و بارك الله فيكم وفي انتظار المزيد
و موفق دائما با\ن الله


----------



## رامىىىى عماد (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ابوالبدر (14 يناير 2010)

م شكووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد248 (6 فبراير 2010)

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## abdulqawi rashid (7 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## mmeslhy (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير
لكن كنت اسئل عن كتاب smacnaالاصدار الثالث


----------



## charifsed (24 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر أخي المهندس 
الله يجازيك
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## hamam55 (24 فبراير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hamam55 (24 فبراير 2010)

let me read it first pls


----------



## elkomy2010 (17 مارس 2010)

الله ينور


----------



## مهندس ملايشة (18 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود دلولي (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الفوائد


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك عليكم


----------



## مستريورك (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ولك تحياتي 

ونتمنا المزيد


----------



## eslam_sakr (7 أبريل 2010)

*شرح البرنامج*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

لو سمحتم انا عاوز شرح البرنامج

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

*اكبر موقع باللغة العربية علية جميع كتب التبريد والتكييف بالعربية 



http://www.4shared.com/dir/7621080/546491d/sharing.html​

وبالتوفيق*


----------



## amrelnagar (22 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورجدا


----------



## عليما (22 مايو 2010)

thanks aloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## ammar-sl (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 066 (27 مايو 2010)

مشكورياأخي


----------



## wis2009 (28 مايو 2010)

جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## wis2009 (30 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## اياد الفلسطيني (31 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## Atatri (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير 
البرنامج جميل جدا تسلم اديك


----------



## عادل 1980 (31 مايو 2010)

مشكووووور اخى

والله مجهود رائع


----------



## برقة الهادفة (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## الاحوازي (20 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك يا اخي علي هذا البرنامج الرائع و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_a7med_maher (30 يونيو 2010)

*الف شكر ياهندسة 
وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير*


----------



## ناصر الصبراتي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك لكني لم استطيع التحميل


----------



## ناصر الصبراتي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك لكني لم استطيع التحميل


----------



## م شهاب (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ولكن ياريت تشرح الفائدة من البرنامج


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (12 ديسمبر 2010)

برنامج رائع 
الف الف الف الف شكر
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كريم جواد (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم . أحتاج بشدة برنامج لحساب ورسم مجاري الهواء .


----------



## كريم جواد (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم احتاج الى برنامج لحساب ابعاد الدكتات .وكذلك لرسمها وخصوصا"لتصميم المستشفيات .م كريم الشمري -العراق مع خالص أمنياتي بالتوفيق والنجاح للجميع .


----------



## goor20 (23 أبريل 2011)

tnx alot


----------



## mechanic power (23 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## الانجينيير (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## AMR ABDRABOU (21 مايو 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررل


----------



## abdelrahim (25 يوليو 2011)

البرنامج حمل بس ما في اي ملف


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور*

مشكوووووووووووووووووور
وجـــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا​


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (28 فبراير 2012)

*تحياتي للاخ المهندس سمير المحترم
وله مني وافر الشكر والتقدير*


----------



## eng - mahmoud (29 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا لك يا بشمهندس سمير على البرنامج 

لكن ممكن حد من الاعضاء يشرح البرنامج 

وهو بيستخدم فى حسابات ايه 

وايضا للاعضاء الذين لم يستطيعوا تحميل البرنامج *

*أضغط على كلمة* *( التحميل الان *)


 
وده صورة للبرنامج 





​


----------



## مريم هاشم (17 مارس 2012)

رحم اللة والديك


----------



## drmady (18 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور بس رجاء ارسال رسالة خاصة لى بعمل البرنامج ووظيفته


----------



## firasqurany (14 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور يا هندسة 
الله يجزاك الخير:77:


----------



## zakarya ahmad (16 فبراير 2017)

يرجى تحديث البرامج


----------

